# Putting this out on the table...



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

As you all know, I lost Comet in January at age 12 to cancer. I then got the Puppy Gilmour on March 3rd to keep Dakota company.

And just last Wednesday, Dakota passed away due to complications from Epilepsy at age 10.

I have always been a two-golden house. I plan on concentrating on Gilmour for a while since he's so young, but I foresee a day, and probably not long from now, when I'm going to need to get him a companion as well.

I could get another Puppy, and that may be the route I go, but I want to consider other alternatives as well.

First, and I'm not normally like this, but I will need to be a bit picky. We've just been through too much the last 3 months to take on a Golden where I don't know the dogs history of health and temperament. I hope everyone can understand that.

If it were to arise, this would be the perfect match for me:



No more than 2 years old. The younger the better.
Verified clean breeding, with quality, cleared parents.
Clear health records.
*Absolutely must be Cat-Friendly and friendly with other dogs, and have a very friendly temperament.*
Moderate Energy.
Male. Neutered or intact is fine.

A perfect match would be a re-home that for unfortunate reasons, cannot keep a dog any longer.

What I can guarantee is a great, very-safe, loving home and companionship with myself (I work from home), and Gilmour (my 13 week old), and a playful Siamese that, once acclimated, absolutely loves Goldens.

I realize I'm asking for the world here, and most likely it will not come about, which is actually a good thing 

I just don't feel this is the proper time for me to go the rescue route and the unknowns it presents. Not right now...

I live in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You might be able to find a breeder who has a dog that fits your specs. Sometimes they will hold one back to see how they develop or one that is returned. In this economy it's a real possibility. With all the heartache you've had recently, I can certainly see where you're coming from, and I'm sure a breeder would too. Might want to put your feelers out there, knowing it could take some time for just the right situation.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hopefully some of the breeders on the forum will read this and have some advice. A lot of times they will have an older dog that needs a great home. I hope you find what you are looking for. And I am so sorry for your two sudden losses. What a terrible time!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Having also been through the heartbreak of losing our goldens to cancer(4 of them) our last 2 were from a wonderful breeder who decided not to show them and she placed them with us. Our Emmy was 3 years and Gambler is 1. It has been wonderful. I know there are no guarantees but our breeder does seem to have not had to deal with cancer. Unfortunately for you she is on the west coast.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sure there is some big baby waiting for your call. Register with your local recues and check petfinder. Be picky, it is the right thing to do for a happy match.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Good luck in your search!! Rescuing a young adult is a great idea and can actually help your puppy learn and reinforce good doggy manners, assuming the rescue is well behaved and trained.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I sure wish I could win the lottery for 500 million or so. I can guarantee one thing. No Golden ever again would go without a place to call home.

I've thought about this so many times. I nice 400 or so acre ranch. Pools. Multiple 5-acre run-free area's with fenced protection. On-Site vets 24/hrs a day. Open for visitors/adopters. And a retirement village for those too old or too sick to be adopted, where they could live out the rest of their lives happy and content.

I can easily live the rest of my life on a few million. They can have the rest 

And I'd build my house right smack dab in the middle of it all


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't rule out a golden that is a few years older...

When I was looking for Lily, I had my heart set on a golden that was under 2 because I couldn't imagine missing out on more years than that. The rescue told me Lily was 18 months and she was given up by a family who lost their home in a foreclosure. Once I got all of her health records, it was there in black and white: Lily was 3 and a half. The rescue had screwed up. I was devastated thinking I lost all that time in the blink of an eye. Now I know it was meant to be. She's a great dog - lively and sedate, playful and calm all at once. I''m glad she's mine and I wouldn't have her if I had gone by my original "rules". Since she was given up due to housing reasons, I knew a lot about her - even who her owners were and who her vet was. I got all her vet records and knew she didn't have a bad behavior bone in her body.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Betty. Just putting your feelers out in case the "right" dog is out there looking for you is a great idea!

I feel so very sad for you having lost two so quickly. Thank God you have your puppy Gilmour to cuddle and comfort you! Bless you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you find your next new best friend very soon. I'm sure your house is feeling and sounding a bit empty these days. I understand your reasoning. My DH wouldn't let me consider a Rescue after Sam passed because of the reality of time being against us....considering even a healthy dog with normal longevity an older dog meant fewer years, so he wanted a puppy. At that time I was looking at Rescues for SamII and every big Red Boy caught my heart. I redirected my efforts and found Ike...who just happens to have Sam's Grandfather in his pedigee. So, I do have a little bit of Sam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Golden*

Just put your feelers out there and I'm sure the right Golden will find you.

Ken and I have had rescued two dogs, a Samoyed and A Golden Retriever
Munchkin the Samoyed lived to be 12 years old and Smooch, our Rescued Golden Ret. Girl was a stray in Chicago and snatched from death in a shelter by Golden Ret. Rescue. Smooch was 11 years old on Feb. 14th and as far as we know she is in good health-she just had TPLO (ACL Surgery) on March 18.
I believe you can get a healthy or a sick dog from a shelter or a breeder.
I think it's just the luck of the draw.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry you have suffered such losses...it is so extremelly difficult. Best of luck to you in finding a companion for Gilmour really soon, I am sure what ever you decide...the "perfect" one will come along for your home.
My Lexi will be whelping a litter of puppies around April 16-18th, but I am in WA. state. My very best to you.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I sure wish I could win the lottery for 500 million or so. I can guarantee one thing. No Golden ever again would go without a place to call home.
> 
> I've thought about this so many times. I nice 400 or so acre ranch. Pools. Multiple 5-acre run-free area's with fenced protection. On-Site vets 24/hrs a day. Open for visitors/adopters. And a retirement village for those too old or too sick to be adopted, where they could live out the rest of their lives happy and content.
> 
> ...


I would like to come live there too, please!


----------

